
Why we use Ruby on Rails to build GitLab - zachruss92
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/10/29/why-we-use-rails-to-build-gitlab/
======
bbody
Very interesting article with rational points but felt too short. Would be an
interesting tech talk for Dmitriy Zaporozhets to do going in depth (I searched
but couldn't find anything).

